# New Planted tank... I think I missed a step...



## Leighfost (Feb 23, 2011)

I recently set up a 20g tank which has been cycling for about a week now. Filtration is Marineland Magnum Canister HOB, basic fluorescent tube lighting, black sand substrate with some rock features. I planted a Brazilian Sword, Wisteria, and a on other(forgot the name).

After I already planted and set up the tank, I decided to do my research.... Backwards I know.  
Im concerned that Im not doing all that needs to be done. They look ok, havent lot color or look ill.

Do I need to do anything else? Fertilize?

Any advice would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

1. Is it a 20g "LONG" or "HIGH"???
2. How many watt's and kelvin's is the light?
3. What type of bulb does it take?
4. Are you dosing any fert's or do you have root tab's?


----------



## pancakeloach (Feb 4, 2008)

You'll want root tabs for the swords for sure, unless your black sand is a planted tank substrate. I have Tahitian moon sand and I use root tabs for my swords. I also use liquid fertilizer, a little bit every day.


----------



## Leighfost (Feb 23, 2011)

Its a 20 long. I'll have to get back to you on the exact specs of the bulb tonight. I'm thinking I'll have to replace the bulb

I do not have root tabs. Was doing some reading on the forums and that was mentioned. I can get those at the LFS right?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Leighfost said:


> I do not have root tabs. Was doing some reading on the forums and that was mentioned. I can get those at the LFS right?


Yes you can get root tab's at your LFS. I recommend API Root Tab's and also API Leaf Zone is great. I dose 5ml 1 time every other week and put 1 root tab next to my heavy root feeders, LIKE SWORD'S, monthly.


----------



## Leighfost (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks! I'll pick some up tonight.

I havent added any fish yet. Was thinking about doing so tonight. Like a algae eatter. What do you think? Should I get the "fish nurtient cycle" going? Plants been there a week with out fish.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

IMO if you want fish now start stocking from cheapest fish first to expensive fish last. 

YOUR WELCOME!


----------



## Leighfost (Feb 23, 2011)

I was thinking I would take one of the sponges out of my established 60g tank and "squeeze" the sponge into the water(To help with the bacteria). I did add a bit of sand from my 60g to the 20 when I set up as well.

I'll get a little algea eatter to start with.


----------



## pancakeloach (Feb 4, 2008)

Try some otos for algae eaters, plecos can rasp on your swords if they're not fed enough. And the Chinese algae eaters aren't very good at their jobs once they get big, and they can be mean.  Otos are usually really cheap, too.


----------



## Leighfost (Feb 23, 2011)

Otos?

I dont think i've ever heard of them... how fun! Thanks for the advice. I was gonna get a clown plec, you saved my Sword!


----------



## Leighfost (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh I have heard of them. Good call *pancakeloach*!


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

Wisteria is a stem plant... if you don't fertilize you need to get some fish in there asap to provide nutrients. They LOVE ammonia, so don't stress about the cycle.


----------



## Leighfost (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok, the bulb brand is Zoo Med-Ocean sun. F15T8/10,000K. That's all I see written on the bulb. Also picked up some fertilizer sticks and placed them next to all three plants. Wisteria, Hogthorn? And the Sworn. Also added some feeder guppies.

This ok?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You would be better off with bulbs in the 6700 or 6500 range instead of 10000 for plants. Wisteria likes a fair amount of light.


----------



## Leighfost (Feb 23, 2011)

*DJRansome*- thank you. One question though, whats the difference? Is what I have now to much? or not enough?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Plants need a certain amount of kelvins to produce new leaves, flowers, and grow to its MAX. I like 1 bulb with 10,000k and 1 bulb with 6,500k.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's all about the color spectrum the bulbs emit, and which make plants grow. The 6700 and 6500 bulbs are tailored to be pro-plants as opposed to viewing. The 10000 bulbs make better viewing (if you like white daylight) but have less of the color spectrum for plant growth.


----------



## Leighfost (Feb 23, 2011)

-*DJRansome*- thank you for your help!

I did some research on what bulb to buy. I'll get a new one after the holidays. Thanks again for everyones input!


----------

